# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Bir asırdır çözülemeyen soruyu çözdü, 1 milyon doları reddetti

## bozok

*1 milyon doları reddetti* 

**

*23.03.2010 - 12:55* 

*Dünyanın en zeki insanı olan 44 yaşındaki Rus Dr.Grigory Perelman, dünyanın en zor matematik sorularından birini çözmesi üzerine kendisine sunulan 1 milyon dolarlık ödülü reddetti.* 

Dr.Grigory Perelman, St Petersburg'da bol böcekli bir apartman dairesinde oturuyor ve* "Her istediğime sahibim"* diyor. 


üdül, bir asırdır matematikçilerin içinden çıkamadığı Poincare Varsayımı'nı çözmesi üzerine Perelman'e ABD *Clay Matematik Enstitüsü* tarafından sunuldu. 


Dört yıl önce de Uluslararası Matematik Birliği'nin verdiği madalyayı almak için ortaya çıkmayan Perelman, çözümü internette yayınladı. 


Dört yıl önce Rus deha, "Para ya da şöhretle ilgilenmiyorum. Bir hayvanat bahçesindeki hayvan gibi sergilenmek istemiyorum. Ben matematik kahramanı değilim. Hatta başarılı bile değilim. Bu yüzden herkesin bana bakmasını istemiyorum. 


Perelman'ın komşusu Vera Petrovna, "Bir kere dairesine girdim ve şoke oldum. Sadece bir masası, bir klozeti ve daha önceki oturanlar tarafından bırakılmış kirli bir yatağı vardı. Ona daireyi alkolikler satmıştı. Apartmandaki hamam böceklerinden kurtulmaya çalışıyoruz, ama onun dairesinde saklanıyorlar" dedi.

2003'te St. Petersburg'da Steklov Matematik Enstitüsü'nde araştırmacı olan Perelman, internetten Poincare Varsayımı'nı çözdüğünü söyleyen çalışmalarını yayınlamaya başladı. Perelman'ın çözümünün doğru olduğu anlaşıldı. 


üözümün, evrenin şeklinin belirlenmesine yardımcı olabileceği kaydediliyor. 2003'ten sonra Perelman işini bıraktı. Arkadaşları tamamen matematiği bıraktığını söylemişti. 


*(DIş HABERLER / GAZETEPORT)*

----------

